# Pyma 6/22/05



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Fished Pyma today and the crappie bite was real good


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

is that the north end you are on? I am planning on being up there the 8th-15th. never fished the north end and was planning on making a trip up there if it was worth it...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice crappie!!!


----------

